

Replying to User Reviews on Google Play - mdwrigh2
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2012/06/replying-to-user-reviews-on-google-play.html

======
clarky07
This is an absolutely great and badly needed update. I really hope this pushes
Apple to do the same on iOS. One of the biggest frustrations as a dev is not
being able to respond to reviews that are inaccurate, feature requests that
have already been implemented, or answer questions that are asked in the
reviews.

Also, responding will show other users that the dev is active and helpful in
solving any problems that come up.

------
joeblossom
This is awesome. Google Play is a very frustrating marketplace from a review
standpoint. Itunes is a little bit less frustrating, but frustrating
nonetheless.

------
duaneb
I can't be the only one who gets confused with "Play" - I keep thinking that
this refers to their music store, when in fact it's music, video, books,
android apps. Not chrome apps, yet...?

~~~
canthonytucci
I'm not confused by what it is after hearing the definition, I am however
confused as to why they chose such a stupid name.

------
dannyr
Google is rolling out bug reporting to the Chrome Store
([http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/20/google-separates-app-
review...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/20/google-separates-app-reviews-from-
bug-reports-in-chrome-web-store-coming-soon-to-google-play-too/)). I can't
wait for Google to release it to the Play Store too.

------
vibrunazo
Reto Meier's tips for answering developers on the Play Store:

[https://plus.google.com/u/0/111169963967137030210/posts/ZCku...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/111169963967137030210/posts/ZCkuxmb4Qo9)

------
gravitronic
As an published Android dev I cannot wait until I get this feature. So often I
get one-star reviews that are actually questions like "how do I enable this
feature?" that I cannot followup with. Very frustrating.

~~~
jen_h
Or are those easily resolved (but appear cataclysmic) issues voted up by a
cabal that show up at the top of your Reviews forever, even after several app
updates. So new users see the comments/reviews and are scared away.

Really looking forward to more than just "Top Developers" (anyone know what
the criteria are for this, BTW?) having access to this feature--users are
going to love it, too, since we'll be able to get them back up and running
quickly!

------
jen_h
This is great! Looking forward to this being rolled out to everyone.

------
thomasnext
Can someone with a Top Developer Badge give us an example of a comment they
have replied to?

